# While U Wait CO2 Refills - South East London / Kent



## bugs (7 Sep 2007)

Anyone know of anywhere that will refill fire extinguishers in SE London / Kent?

Cheers


----------



## stevet (21 Oct 2008)

No ideas on this...?

I live in Staines and have had the devils own job trying to find someone to refill a single FE. I now have two empty 5Kg FE's and have had to switch my tank to low tech as i think it is horrendously wasteful to keep scrapping FEs and buying new ones?!

Is there no viable solution to this - how have other people in other areas solved this problem!?


----------



## JamesC (21 Oct 2008)

When I looked into it a few of years ago I did manage to find a couple of places around the Dartford area but they would only refill FE's supplied by them and it wasn't that cheap either. I just went through the yellow pages and phoned up all the places I could find locally.

Ended up getting a 6.35kg pub bottle from Maison Maurice in Bexleyheath. Just requires taking the empty bottle back and picking up another full one for Â£15+vat.

James


----------

